# Phpmyadmin @ localhost kein Zugriff!



## defenderdeLuXe (24. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe xammp 1.4.6 auf meinem Pc installiert, doch nachdem ich etwas umgestellt hatte in einer Sql Tabelle ( nicht mysql! ) habe ich keinen Zugriff auf phpmyadmin mehr.

Ich bekomme das gesagt:
Willkommen bei phpMyAdmin 2.5.7-pl1


phpMyAdmin hat versucht eine Verbindung zum MySQL-Server aufzubauen, jedoch hat dieser die Verbindung zurückgewiesen. Sie sollten Ihre Einstellungen für Host, Benutzername und Kennwort in Ihrer config.inc.php überprüfen und sich vergewissern, dass diese den Informationen, welche sie vom Administrator erhalten haben, entsprechen.

Fehler

MySQL meldet: 

Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)


Weiss einer wo ich das noch einstellen / umstellen kann mit dem Passwort ?

Gruss Mike


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. September 2004)

Ist es denn soooo schwer, die jeweilige Dokumentation zu konsultieren? config.inc.php ist deine Lösung.


----------



## defenderdeLuXe (24. September 2004)

So schlau bin ich auch schon gewesen, nur leider ist in der config Datei bei allen Einträgen wo "pass" vorkommt immer ein '';
mehr nicht, und wo soll ich das denn bitte umändern ?


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. September 2004)

Ich behaupte mal du hast das Passwort für Root geändert bzw eins eingestellt ( bei Xammp hat der Root standartmäsig nämlich keins ).
Und falls dir dieses bekannt ist solltest du es in die Confic.inc eintragen.

Das Passwort gehört zwischen die zwei *''*

Und wenn du es nicht kennst, einfach die Datenbank nochmal mit der Orginaldatenbank überschreiben.
Das ist ja das schöne an Xammp wenn man sch**** baut einfach schnell alles neu installieren


----------



## Chris Vadder (9. Oktober 2004)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es denn soooo schwer, die jeweilige Dokumentation zu konsultieren? config.inc.php ist deine Lösung.


Na ja....... konsultieren ist eine Sache. Den ganzen Rummel auch zu verstehen wenn man neu einsteigt ist aber eine andere Sache. ;-)

Ich jedenfalls blicke da auch nicht durch.
Den Eintrag in der config.inc.php habe ich gefunden.... den Sinn, das Passwort hier zu hinterlegen ist mir aber nicht klar?
Damit kann ich dann wieder locker fluffig ohne ein Passwort einzutragen die Seite aufrufen.
http://hostname/phpmyadmin
und schon bin ich wieder drin, ohne das Passwort eingeben zu müssen.
Stellt sich die Frage.... warum dann erst ein Passwort?
Ich blicke da nicht so recht durch.
Im phpmyadmin-Verzeichnis habe ich eine .htaccess abgelegt.
Aber im Gegensatz zum htdocs-Verzeichnis, wo die Gleiche Datei liegt und das Passwort abgefragt wird, läßt sich der Web-Server hier aber absulut nicht davon beeindrucken.
Egal ob ich von dem Rechner, auf dem der Server läuft phpadmin aufrufe oder von einem anderen Rechner in meinem LAN; Ich komme ohne Passwort rein.
Was mir aber weitaus mehr Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist, dass ich befürchte, dass auch von extern der phpadmin aufgerufen werden kann. 



[EDITH]
Habe die Lösung nun doch gerade selber gefunden.
http://www.apachefriends.org/de/faq-xampp-windows.html#outsidepma
Hier ist es wunderbar beschrieben, wie man zur gewünschten Passwortabfrage kommt..
 [/EDITH]

Gruß.
Werner


----------

